# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  2003 Server / IIS 6.0, "en chantier"

## Dia_FR

bonjour,

voil mon problme : j'ai une appli  faire tourner, sur XP / IIS 5, c'est bon
par contre sur un 2003 Server / IIS 6, j'ai une erreur 404 en essayant d'accder  mon appli et une page me disant "en chantier" quand j'essaie d'accder  localhost

n'tant pas un pro de IIS je viens vous demander votre aide, merci d'avance

----------


## Civodul4

Dsactive le site web par dfaut de IIS, c'est lui qui renvoie en chantier. Ensuite vrifie le port de ton site.

----------


## Dia_FR

priori le "en chantier" c'est normal car ce qui est affich correspond bien au code contenu dans le fichier iistart.htm

par contre pour les erreurs 404 j'ai l'impression que a le fait sur les fichiers aspx car il trouve bien les fichiers html... ?

edit : laisse tomber, celui qui avait install IIS avait oubli d'activer un truc, forcment a aide pas...
merci qd mm

----------


## sanackas

Salut stp pourrais tu me dire se qu il avait oubli d' installer car j ai un probleme mon IIS ouvre les pages asp, html mais impossible d ouvrir une page aspx merci de me tenir au courant si tu a la solution ... ::king::

----------

